# Chopin Piano Etudes



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all:

Please let me know your favorite recording of Chopin's Etudes. My favs, so far are:

Yuki Matsuzawa
Nikolai Lugansky
Ragna Schirmer
Takako Takahashi


Looking for new recordings that do not rush them or just bang the keys.

Thanks..

Fan66


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

For new recordings - Pollini

For the greatest playing - Backhaus and Cortot


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

There is a rather new recording by Martin Stadtfeld that I actually like.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Somewhat off the beaten path: Cecile Licad. She emphasizes musicality instead of technical display. In her hands, many of the etudes sound like nocturnes or preludes--and I like it that way.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Géza Anda / Nikita Magaloff/ Vladimir Ashkenazy are my favourites, if they are also your taste .....


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Ashkenazy and Pollini lead the field for me, but my first recording of them was an LP by a pianist called Agustin Anievas which I still enjoy for its youthful vigour even if interpretatively it isn't the last word on the music.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I listen to Perlemuter and Gavrilov, and on an original instrument (Erard 1849) Shebanova


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Ashkenazy and Pollini lead the field for me, but my first recording of them was an LP by a pianist called Agustin Anievas which I still enjoy for its youthful vigour even if interpretatively it isn't the last word on the music.


Those are the two I have. I'm pretty sure Ashkenazy on vinyl was the first Chopin album I ever purchased. I was pleased to see it included in the Decca Analogue box.

Edit - I forgot I have the Perahia as well. Another of those megabox discs I've listened to only once.


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you all for your comments. In my research I have found that many recordings simply bang and clang the bass and the treble is almost like an after thought, even though the right hand is what the whole study is about. Or, so much pedal is used that the whole right hand notes get lost. I have stumbled upon a few more recordings which offer much promise. Thanks again..


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all:

I found a new recording that is remarkable. The pianist is: Ziata Chochieva. I highly recommend the recording.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fan66 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I found a new recording that is remarkable. The pianist is: Ziata Chochieva. I highly recommend the recording.


I am just curious,( no punt intended) did you checked out all the other recommendations and came to your own conclusion?


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Actually, I am familiar with the other recommendations, although, the ones I have not heard, I need to check those out too. Thank you...


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I've always been happy with Pollini for a complete set. There are lots of interesting non complete performances to choose from.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2017)

If you want to avoid pounding, try Murray Perahia or Jan Lisiecki.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

My Picks for the Etudes:

Zayas (Music & Arts)
Matsuzawa (Novalis)
Cziffra (Philips)
Perahia (Sony)
Ashkenazy (Decca)
Pollini (DG)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Gavrilov (EMI, rec.1987).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. I will second anyone who chooses Ashkenazy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> If you want to avoid pounding, try Murray Perahia or Jan Lisiecki.


​
Such a talent player, perhaps sometimes one or two rough patches, but then again at that age, we can only dream of such a career.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm far from an expert but I've been long pleased with:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Parahia, Pollini, or for something a bit different, Cziffra.

All recommend Hamelin's traversal of Godowsky's arrangements unless they offend.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Selby said:


> I'm far from an expert but I've been long pleased with:


Are the Chopin Piano Etudes included in this box?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

bigshot said:


> I've always been happy with Pollini for a complete set. There are lots of interesting non complete performances to choose from.


Pollini early 70s recording was a revelation for me as well. I am wondering if the OP considers that an example of 'banging' with the left hand


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Are the Chopin Piano Etudes included in this box?


Yep. I believe it's Debussy's entire piano repertoire, including pieces for piano 4-hands, which he plays with his wife


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Forgive me for pointing it out, but the thread's about Chopin rather than Debussy.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^ That's funny. I don't know how I missed that. Apparently I had Debussy on the mind.

As far as Chopin, I've recently been working through the Garrick Ohlsson box set, which includes the etudes:


----------

